# I got laughed at because of my bettas...



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A friend of mine mentioned my bettas, and I got laughed at by a couple of people in the highschool. Now, of course I am not taking offense to their laughter - because at least I know I can keep an animal alive :lol: I bet those two, if they ever had a pet ended up neglecting the poor things! Then again those two.... are the lazy grade 10 kids who think the world revolves around them - therefore I guess to them, pets may just be disposable. Who knows? Either way.... Why am I being laughed at for owning fish? It's an animal. It's a pet. It feels pain.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> A friend of mine mentioned my bettas, and I got laughed at by a couple of people in the highschool. Now, of course I am not taking offense to their laughter - because at least I know I can keep an animal alive :lol: I bet those two, if they ever had a pet ended up neglecting the poor things! Then again those two.... are the lazy grade 10 kids who think the world revolves around them - therefore I guess to them, pets may just be disposable. Who knows? Either way.... Why am I being laughed at for owning fish? It's an animal. It's a pet. It feels pain.


People are really immature, and some never grow up their whole lives. Just be glad that you are one of the few who is already showing responsibility and maturity at a young age. Don't let their childish antics give you pause, unless it's just to laugh at them and remind yourself how thankful you are to have been raised better than they were. 

When I was younger I actually came home and thanked my mother for teaching me simple manners because being around kids all day without any, made me realize how valuable they are.


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

People are really dumb sometimes.

They probably don't have much love and care in their lives so maybe they can't understand that you are caring.

Hang in there! Good news is you get to leave high school one day and you never have to see those people again, and then most people you meet will at least TRY to act like adults


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my brother is 23yrs old (im 25) is like that but he doesnt dwell on it at all. he occasionaly asks why i go so far for a fish. the only one i know that understands the fish's need is my father. the rest think a Betta is "just a fish." my brother is a dog person so it might explain it a bit.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

nel3 said:


> my brother is 23yrs old (im 25) is like that but he doesnt dwell on it at all. he occasionaly asks why i go so far for a fish. the only one i know that understands the fish's need is my father. the rest think a Betta is "just a fish." my brother is a dog person so it might explain it a bit.


I am a dog person and I love my bettas. He just need to experience the love a betta has to offer. Next time he asks, get him a pretty macho colored male betta and show him how to care for it. Chances are the fish will grow on him and he will understand. ;-)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love dogs, cats, birds, rats, and of course fish! Some people are just immature and can't see beyond their own interests. Someday they may grow up...Don't worry about them.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

dont worry about them.jest be happy with your bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha yeah... When I was 13 I didn't exactly want a betta to be truthful - because well... I wanted a cuddly pet and such. But NO PETS ALLOWED said my mom aaand I got a fish xD Mister, the dark blue betta  I will say though, if anything fish are the responsibility and respect teachers


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to have goldfish when I was little, and then as I got older my hobby in fishkeeping faded. But just as recent as this September, I got back into fishkeeping, and I love it. =)

It's proving to be a bit more challenging than I thought (I've already made a few mistakes having already lost a betta, introducing fish too soon, as well as overstocking my tank) but I really enjoy it. It's not immature at all. It just shows how dedicated you are to your betta/fish and how much you care about them. Just think you're the better person over them in that sense. 

Too bad not everyone thinks the same.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had some people look at me weird for having so many bettas, and caring for them. But my friends respect it, thankfully, they've just come to call me "Crazy Fish Lady"  Which is okay, cuz I'm crazy.


----------



## OliverTheBetta (Nov 17, 2011)

nel3,

The fish in your avatar picture is BEAUTIFUL! I love the color!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! I get called the crazy fish lady already...I'm always posting pictures of the fish on facebook and such, everyones probably sick of it, but hey! What can I say? I love sharing the beauty of bettas with my friends  We're all happy with our fishies, we shouldnt care what other people think :-D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

On facebook, I've only had the guts to post about 6 pics of bettas - so not all my guys and girls. Even on instagram I try not to bombard people with pics of my bettas. I am glad i have a place like this to show off my fish babies on a regular basis!
I haven't been outright laughed at but I'm sure there are a few people that might think I'm strange for the time and energy I've put into caring for all of my fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha my friend tells this one person: "I got a fish, two cats and a dog."
person: "whoa!"
her: "pfft, should see the girl who rents the room next to me - she's got like.... 30 bettas or something."
person: "WHOA!!" 
:lol: xD I really only had 14 adults.... lol.
And, I am not the BETTER person I am the BETTA person. (pun for the win?)


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

+1^^ Nice pun x3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right? :lol: :lol: what kind of camera do you use btw beautifulBetta?? My camera died, and I'd rather try going for a better camera that won't focus on the bubbles in the water :lol:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> I am a dog person and I love my bettas. He just need to experience the love a betta has to offer. Next time he asks, get him a pretty macho colored male betta and show him how to care for it. Chances are the fish will grow on him and he will understand. ;-)


i wasn't trying to generalize all dog lovers but he'd be a tough case to crack and probably wont take much care of it. if he had one, it'll be a small tank and overdue water changes. 

imo there are people who dont care much about certain fish that can be made to like them and some that cant be persuaded to do so. my brother is most likely the latter. he has yet to show any interest in betta so far.



OliverTheBetta said:


> nel3,
> 
> The fish in your avatar picture is BEAUTIFUL! I love the color!!


ty Oliver, unfortunately thats from a few hours after he arrived into the 2.5g. since then blown tails and biting. his fins are either too large and heavy or simply genetics. his anal fin is as long as his body.

1st pics is from a few weeks in. second is about a week old and rather close to the current status.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Same problem with Crayola! except his tail grew double his size... so he trims them


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i get picked on by my family sometimes, but it's worst on youtube. i've been called horrid things on there, for knowing my stuff. xD i just ignore them. or spout facts at them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"Just because I'm smarter than you, doesn't mean I feel inclined to lower myself to your level" >.> lol sorry that was the first thing that came to mind xD I had an argument with my ex (was the bf who was argumentative) about betta fish being like koi since Thailand is neighbors with China... They are not. Thailand is right next to the equator :lol: silly people...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It's good that you don't take it personally, sometimes you just gotta smile to yourself because you know they are missing a good thing.
During high school I started in on fish keeping. I had tanks from 10 gallons to 30 gallons in my room- even got my dad into fish keeping. But I kept it to myself for the most part, just for that reason- people don't understand the joy of fish keeping if they don't experience it themselves usually, as well as some kids are just plain rude.
My boyfriend teases me about my bettas- he's a fish person, but cichlids and saltwater, and he doesn't understand how bettas can be addicting. He'll tease me about them, but he'll grin and bear it when I'm in a chatty mood about one or the other. I've learned that if I give him a massage, I can talk about the bettas all I want, and if I'm lucky, talk him into letting me bring in another  But other then that, I don't talk about them to many others.. to a lot of people fish are "just fish".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love all animals but fish are all I'm "allowed" to have. lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Same problem with Crayola! except his tail grew double his size... so he trims them


if Nelliel will be happy with some self trimming then id have no issues. my issue is that he blows his tail too often. did a 100wc today and all those white areas (regrowth) on his caudal tails melted/blew. i dont mind if his tail is to be short than genetically decided, if i can have a relatively consistent state without such fin loss on any WC then its ok. i try to keep it at 7.2 when possible but human error is always unavoidable. he doesnt get clamped fins, they just blow/melt. sort of makes me want to get a PK next but im probably going for CT when a spot in my ranks opens up.

how do you think it would turn out if i stopped his IAL water and only added some for water colour? seems every wc is due to have tail loss. sounds like Crayola probably didnt have this issue if he was a domestic betta.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm 7.2? PH you mean? All my bettas are I believe at 7.5... Harder water can cause this problem with "melting" right? Maybe you could add some driftwood - naturally softens water and lowers PH. Do you have him too close to other bettas? My Voldemort at all costs needs to stay by his lonesome since just seeing a betta caused him to blow his tail!


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

wat??? but theres nothing to pick on about keeping fish! its not nerdy or weird so it gives them no reason to laugh :L

Ive never had a problem like that, normally if people know I have fish they think "cute!" or "they are so pretty!"





I just realised that this post is old XD dont pay attention to my comment lol X3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol it is?  I have problems because "fish are duuumb" thing comes up. Pfft my fishy thinks your dumb when you stick your finger in front of his mouth not expecting him to bite >.> LOL


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hmm 7.2? PH you mean? All my bettas are I believe at 7.5... Harder water can cause this problem with "melting" right? Maybe you could add some driftwood - naturally softens water and lowers PH. Do you have him too close to other bettas? My Voldemort at all costs needs to stay by his lonesome since just seeing a betta caused him to blow his tail!


he arrived with 7.2 so i try to keep it like that. im not too sure why he melts, could be fluctuating PH. the ph test came back with a slightly higher ph +.2. i dont have any drift wood nor has he had/seen any betta companions. some WC are perfectly fine but when he starts blowing his tail he gets sensitive.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oooo poor fella!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Oooo poor fella!


meh, its just another "joy" of owning fish as pets.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

The grade 10s are juvinile delinqninces


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wolfboy, I can definitely tell you 80% of all students (grade 10-11 mostly, some grade 12 though most drop out) are basically what you said. They want thrills drugs and money >< so yeah most wont understand how cool a betta really is


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Ew. Tenth, eleventh, and twelfth graders are punks here, too. But freshmen are worse. Every week, a new girl turned up pregnant and some kid got arrested for drugs and some other kid was making a bomb threat. I live in Kentucky, but I feel like I went to high school in the ghetto. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right?? lol. I won't be pregnant for quite a while. One, not fair to the kid and two I don't want to be stuck with the wrong guy especially when the guy I'd like to be with is right now in college, plus we both are pretty reserved and will wait. Because... yeah. lol. I have seen sooo many girls pregnant, that are between 15-17 years old...  it is shocking, and kind of bothersome. Although there is one couple, a 16 and a 17 year old, they are very happy, doing well, and the baby is such a happy cutee  kudos for that, but that's it lol


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

The school I went to freshman and sophomore year had a nursery in it, so many kids had babies. The school I went to junior and senior year just had a bunch of freshmen getting knocked up and their moms taking care of their kids. >.> No kids for Erin. I would be a terrible mother. Too impatient. And anyway, if my mom wanted another kid, she would have had one... Just saying. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

...schools having a nursery.... Ohhh boy. That's just saying "hey kids! Have a child!" >< lol
But yeah. just like since I am rehoming some bettas locally, I am being a bit picky on the people who get them  found two good people so far!! And one is willing to take the red devil :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

nel3 said:


> my brother is 23yrs old (im 25) is like that but he doesnt dwell on it at all. he occasionaly asks why i go so far for a fish. the only one i know that understands the fish's need is my father. the rest think a Betta is "just a fish." my brother is a dog person so it might explain it a bit.


You know, I can relate to that completely, but the two differences are that I am in my teens as of 15 and he is 5 years older so 20. He asks me all of the time why I 'waste' my time with bettas and breeding them.

I try to explain to him that breeding and caring for bettas or any other "fish" at that isn't a waste of time. Though what I tell him about bettas or any other fish just goes in one ear and out the other. He is more sports minded and doesnt care much for fish.

After a couple of months, i saw that he has shown at least a little as much as -the thickness of paint on your door- of interest. Im glad that he actually doesn't just say "Ugh...REALLY?" It is my family that thinks like this. They don't understand them so that is why IMO they aren't interested.




Sena Hansler said:


> A friend of mine mentioned my bettas, and I got laughed at by a couple of people in the highschool. Now, of course I am not taking offense to their laughter - because at least I know I can keep an animal alive :lol: I bet those two, if they ever had a pet ended up neglecting the poor things! Then again those two.... are the lazy grade 10 kids who think the world revolves around them - therefore I guess to them, pets may just be disposable. Who knows? Either way.... Why am I being laughed at for owning fish? It's an animal. It's a pet. It feels pain.


Again if you took the time to read my other comment to the fellow member above, (about my brother)...

I say that he (my brother) isn't interested in them, so he shouldn't care if I choose to dwell in the light of having bettas and breeding them. (this is what you should tell the people at school!) I add in that just because it isnt related to sports then they shouldn't care. They all choose to spend almost weeks at time to practice for a game and win a trophy, (Ask them why it is important to them to get that trophy?) Even if they dont play sports ask them why they are so interested in what they are interested in and use the same example.


I wish i could take my own advice but i really can't. I hate when im in school and im on aquabid.com and looking at all the beauties, then someone comes and says 'What are you doing?' I quickly make something up and say oh just looking for _________ blank (whatever they 'like') I dont want them to laugh at me or spread that i breed bettas and that fish arent pets because you cant play with them or "pet" them. I really dont feel like dealing with that.

So i suggest you take my advice tell them and they should leave you alone. You seem more confident than me (in school) than i do to try and back up my statement.

-BL2033


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I have the bettafish forum always open :lol: then I get laughed at ALOT do I care? meh. I see people older than me playing Pokemon... Bakugan... Yu-Gi-Oh.... lol so it's called a hobby!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> lol I have the bettafish forum always open :lol: then I get laughed at ALOT do I care? meh. I see people older than me playing Pokemon... Bakugan... Yu-Gi-Oh.... lol so it's called a hobby!


I agree. That make sense too. I guess i should just maybe try to explain to them, but if i see that they arent willing then i wont even bother.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right?? Wow I just rehomed two bettas a couple minutes ago... My method, involved a brochure going with them :lol: with cleaning, males and females, etc


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> I know right?? Wow I just rehomed two bettas a couple minutes ago... My method, involved a brochure going with them :lol: with cleaning, males and females, etc


Lol.
Sometimes I wish that there was a program or group of breeders around me :/. I moved from NYC, where there were (im sure) many more breeders than there are in the country part of upstate NY.

I just wish I knew what i know know when i was down there. But then again I was only about 9-10 years old. Im 15 now so yeah.

-BL2033


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> You know, I can relate to that completely, but the two differences are that I am in my teens as of 15 and he is 5 years older so 20. He asks me all of the time why I 'waste' my time with bettas and breeding them.
> 
> I try to explain to him that breeding and caring for bettas or any other "fish" at that isn't a waste of time. Though what I tell him about bettas or any other fish just goes in one ear and out the other. He is more sports minded and doesnt care much for fish.
> 
> ...


i just dont bother with them when thats the case. there's one of my parents' friends, she's a retiree and she has a male betta of 2yrs old. not a model owner. 0.5g vase no water conditioner, WC every 2 days take 2-3 minutes total from old->new water. no delicacy during WC, basically treats it like a goldfish. he's missing some fins and she tries to overfeed him with a pinch of FD bloodworms, the cold water probably prevent any bloating. i told her how i kept my fish but she's set in her ways so i dont bother with it. 

some other friend used to have a betta unheated 1gal with 100wc weekly or when tank dirty. they are the ones that give me the BS about how "easy" they are to take care of. i just say im paranoid about it and they leave it at that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah lol I actually want to just post up some places to be a local betta rescue/drop off just to have people who feel "bored" of their pet an option rather than flushing!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah lol I actually want to just post up some places to be a local betta rescue/drop off just to have people who feel "bored" of their pet an option rather than flushing!!


I am going to be doing something like that, but instead it will be a little difference. I will be breeding Show Quality bettas and any culls that I come across will be in my "Adopt A Cull" Program that I will be setting up and they will just be with anyone that buys my fish will have the opportunity to get a completely FREE (no additional charge) cull just to have as part of their no breeding bettas. I will have it Strictly for people that intend NO breeding of the fish what so ever.

BL2033


nel3 said:


> i just dont bother with them when thats the case. there's one of my parents' friends, she's a retiree and she has a male betta of 2yrs old. not a model owner. 0.5g vase no water conditioner, WC every 2 days take 2-3 minutes total from old->new water. no delicacy during WC, basically treats it like a goldfish. he's missing some fins and she tries to overfeed him with a pinch of FD bloodworms, the cold water probably prevent any bloating. I told her how I kept my fish but she's set in her ways so I dont bother with it.
> 
> some other friend used to have a betta unheated 1gal with 100wc weekly or when tank dirty. they are the ones that give me the BS about how "easy" they are to take care of. i just say im paranoid about it and they leave it at that.


I agree! And when my brother (recently) just got a 55 gallon saltwater tank, he was even thinking of throwing the couple of fish that were in the tank in the river by his house because all he wanted it for was for his lizard and he said that he didnt care so that is when i just when out on him! It got me so mad, but I did calm down and tell him to just sell them to the pet store and get some crickets if he doesnt care and at least he can get something out of them.

It just really Ticks me off when people that dont know pretty much anything about them try and tell me im doing something (that I can assure my self im not doing) wrong and that was the cause of the death (when I know for sure that it wasn't)

I remember my mom, stepdad, and grandmother saying "You do too many water changes, that is what's killing them."

Ugh that just got me so mad because I knew that it wasn't. I had them in 1 gallon bowls for QT and they made some really bad messes plus, when they are in 1 gal bowls, they "should" have been getting changes everyday, and they were getting careful changes only twice a week.

-BL2033


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

aw dont listen to those...to those.... i highly doubt this website will allow me too cuss. lol my friends make fun of me for stuff too  but its all for fun


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I have never been teased or picked on, but if the person shows no interest and they ask what I'm doing, then i just tell them that they are just fish to the person and they wouldn't care (thats if they ask in an ignorant way.)


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think a lot of people just don't see fish as being 'pets' because they don't express themselves as clearly as dogs or cats or other animals do. But once you've had fish for a while, you learn to tell when they're happy to see you, sick, or sleepy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooops! I do 1 gallons every other day... But, I find since I don't really overfeed, my two rescues Reggie and Shiloh were in the 1 gallon tanks, but they have healed up so fast so well... And now soon they get to be upgraded to bigger ones  lol but, yeah I have a brochure/pamphlet made up, addressing how much and how often water should be changed before and after a certain amount of water... Best feeding, thermometers and heaters, importance of maintenance (avoid illness!) etc. The guy who adopted Sasuke and Voldemort was quite happy to get a pamphlet that would help him with the new members!!

Plus, on the pamphlet, I did add Bettafish.com  that way, any questions can be asked, and people who know what they are talking about (yahoo answers sucks big time) will answer!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

nel3 said:


> i just dont bother with them when thats the case. there's one of my parents' friends, she's a retiree and she has a male betta of 2yrs old. not a model owner. 0.5g vase no water conditioner, WC every 2 days take 2-3 minutes total from old->new water. no delicacy during WC, basically treats it like a goldfish. he's missing some fins and she tries to overfeed him with a pinch of FD bloodworms, the cold water probably prevent any bloating. i told her how i kept my fish but she's set in her ways so i dont bother with it.


Actually, goldfish (especially the fancies) require much more intense care than a lot of other fish. Due to some swim bladder issues with my fancies, they are on a more complicated diet than any of my other animals (diabetic cat included). But that is beside the point. 

I have never encountered as much resistance as everyone else her seems to have about their fish, but I also tend to downplay it around my friends because I know the popular attitude about fish as pets. I guess that is why I enjoy forums like this as much as I do. Everyone here is as passionate here as I am. However, my boyfriend is very supportive of my passion as is my mother. In fact, they both encourage me (except if it involves another tank).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I know goldies are way harder to take care of!! Many people say.. "look... a fish bowl labeled for goldfish... I should get a goldfish..." either the fishy dies of lack of a cycle, ammonia poisoning, or lack of air. I always wanted a black moore!! <3 but, I do not want a 40-70 gallon tank LOL!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

id never get a goldfish without adding a air pump. thiugh the main reason why i get away from them is the tanks they need. i dont have much space at all without overcrowding my living space. i plan to keep 3-4 betta as long as i can. i'll probably stick with 3 but theres still a chance for a 4th to sneak in. i dont really bother talking much about fish with people i wont understand betta very well.

my friend (1gal betta tank) did WC every 7-8 months for his 10gal for close to 10-15yrs on 1 comet goldie, he died of age a few weeks back.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow... Well yeah I know a guy who had a goldfish in a bowl. Lived 10 years - although it was always sick...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow... Well yeah I know a guy who had a goldfish in a bowl. Lived 10 years - although it was always sick...


lol, you trying to 1up me :lol:? thats quite a story given the goldie was in a bowl and probably had no airpump in that bowl. im just surprised they can live that long in such conditions without certain equipement. the one in the 10g did suffer from growth stunting 4-5 inches long total with fins.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo poor fishy.. Well, I was shocked too. That goldie was hardy! Most goldfish I see bought for small spaces (under 5 gallons) die between 15 minutes and 1 week...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in tenth and i know so many people that would laugh at me for having fish , but a lot of my friends think its cool that my betta jumps for his food


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I know right?? I show some friends what my bettas can do... How fast 2 of them could swim (scary fast...) how high they jump (Madame and Tina tie for 3 inches!!) and my Spartan, well he swims into the cup, he lets you put your hand around him...  fish are NOT dumb!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol I know right?? I show some friends what my bettas can do... How fast 2 of them could swim (scary fast...) how high they jump (Madame and Tina tie for 3 inches!!) and my Spartan, well he swims into the cup, he lets you put your hand around him...  fish are NOT dumb!!


Three inches dang if i go above an inch mine wont even jump -_- You're so lucky!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I find it unlucky o_o because that means the jumpers absolutely positively need cover x.x lol!! As amusing as it is... there's something even better...

Tina will slap herself against the side of the tank (out of the water) to get my attention. All I can hear in my head as she slaps against the side, and slides down, is "SLAP!!! eeeee....bloop! SLAP!!! eeeee... bloop!" xDD


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That is priceless lol. You should post it on youtube!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I probably will :lol:


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I get laughed at a lot. I am seen as some sort of nerd and I am a working adult. I am seen as not cool because I go straight home to see my pets instead of clubbing and drinking. I don't really care what others think anymore. I don't like to drink anyways and I don't like crowded places.

I respect every living thing in this world from birds to fish to dogs, guinea pigs, rabbits, rat, spiders, earthworms you name it except for maybe mosquitoes; can't stand mosquitoes when they bite.


----------

